# Getting ready for winter



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just after pics on this one  I realised while I was claying that I've had the Anni 2 months today :argie:

Anni was washed, then clayed wish I'd got a pic of the clay I'm guessing that it was the first time it had been clayed and hardly anything came off at all. 
I also used Autobrite Purple Rain, I only did this about a month ago so there was very little fallout today.

After washing again and drying with yellow uber drying towel, I applied Prima Amigo. This was topped with Autobrite Seal & Protect and on top of this I used the wax which Mark Smith had made using up different waxes.

AB Cherry Glaze was used on glass and trim.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks spot on Natalie! Very nice shine to the silver!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Bang tidy


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks great that Natalie :thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice, If only the standard GTI looked as good as the Anniversary.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Looks fantastic Natalie  :argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nice work, car looks good....

:thumb:


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Cracking job, lovely car. Nearly bought one of these myself a while back.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Stunner. Great pics


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work Natalie :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy, good job :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Good work natalie,looking sweet


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking good you tried acrylic jet yet?


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks very nice :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

andy monty said:


> Looking good you tried acrylic jet yet?


Not yet, definitely want to though. I'll probably buy some in the new year


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking clean shiny paint work. You have certainly dragged that car into the great shape it in now, looking perfect.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Prism Detailing said:


> Very nice, If only the standard GTI looked as good as the Anniversary.


Then the anni wouldn't be as special  Mind you could've saved a few ££ lol



Bustanut said:


> Cracking job, lovely car. Nearly bought one of these myself a while back.


I do love it, especially when it's clean :argie:



Soul Hudson said:


> Cracking clean shiny paint work. You have certainly dragged that car into the great shape it in now, looking perfect.


I don't think the previous owner took too bad care of it, definitely doesn't look like it's been through any car washes, it just as more of a shine to it now


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Great job.

I do like the autumn colours in pictures this time of year.

I may get out with Betty over the weekend for some pix.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

It certainly looks like a well looked after car with its age. I am a fan of these even more than the Mk 5 and 6. Think VW got the shape write with the 4's but finally got a worthy engine with the 5's.


----------



## mkviken (Nov 7, 2012)

a very nice example. hard to believe its a 10 year old car.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

mkviken said:


> a very nice example. hard to believe its a 10 year old car.


Well loved Golf`s can last so well, I had a mate with a F reg MK2 GTI and it was mint, and I mean looked like he just drove it out of a showroom mint.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Some morning beading

photo sharing websites


----------

